# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Дамская сумочка и характер женщины. Делаем выводы.

## Irina

Вы знакомы недавно. Она вам очень нравится, и вам, конечно, хотелось бы узнать о ней больше. Но как же лучше всего это сделать? Известно, что характер можно определить по походке, почерку, жестам, а также... по содержимому дамской сумочки.
*Часть I*
Женщина, в чьей сумочке царит полный хаос, очень мечтательна, у нее доброе, отзывчивое сердце.
Если женщина одним движением руки находит в сумке нужный предмет, то это говорит о том, что у нее сильный характер, она самостоятельна и уверена в себе.
Если же сумочка доверху набита косметикой и парфюмерией, то про ее хозяйку можно сказать, что она импульсивна и желаемое часто принимает за действительное.
*Часть II*
"Если вы долго и безрезультатно бьетесь над загадкой характера вашей возлюбленной, не отчаивайтесь!" - советует испанская газета "Вангуардиа". Обратите внимание на то, какую сумку выбирает себе женщина и как она ее держит - возможно, тайна будет раскрыта.
Сумка больших размеров характерна для деятельной натуры с широким кругозором и повышенной работоспособностью. Обычно такая сумка легко открывается и имеет много отделений.
*Изящную сумочку* носят утонченные натуры, уделяющие немало времени своей внешности и туалету. Они хоть и ходят на работу, основную часть времени посвящают посторонним разговорам.
*Миниатюрная сумочка без ручки* - так называемая "косметичка". В нее кладут ключи, косметику, блокнот, ручку, мелочь. Ее небольшой объем говорит о сдержанности и организованности обладательницы.

*А теперь о том, как женщина держит сумочку.*
*За ручку (рука опущена)*. Про такую женщину можно сказать, что она умеренна во всех отношениях. Ей присущи благопристойность и пунктуальность. :
*Рука продета через ручку.* Если локоть прижат к талии, можно говорить о таких качествах, как любовь к порядку и умение вести хозяйство, а также о чувстве собственного достоинства. Для такой женщины важно выглядеть на все сто в глазах окружающих. Вот почему она старается при любых обстоятельствах сохранять отличную форму.
Если рука, на которую надета сумочка, поднята вверх, к плечу, то женщину можно охарактеризовать как смелую, энергичную и не склонную убегать от проблем. Она общительна и немного боится одиночества.
*Манера держать сумку за угол* часто сочетается с привычкой оставлять ее где попало. Это свойственно исключительно самоуверенной женщине, безразлично относящейся к тому, что о ней думают окружающие, и весьма привязанной к своему - нередко ошибочному - мнению.
*Сумка через плечо* - признак стеснительности и неуверенности, когда рука опущена и малоподвижна. Если же рука движется легко и непринужденно, сумка через плечо - свидетельство жизнерадостного характера: женщина довольна собой и окружающими, стремится понравиться, желает обратить на себя внимание, неравнодушна к комплиментам.
*Сумка под мышкой* говорит о замкнутости, правда, такой, за которой нередко скрывается независимость, серьезность и эмоциональная устойчивость.

----------


## Malaya

> Женщина, в чьей сумочке царит полный хаос, очень мечтательна, у нее доброе, отзывчивое сердце.


мм =)

----------


## Irina

> Сумка под мышкой говорит о замкнутости, правда, такой, за которой нередко скрывается независимость, серьезность и эмоциональная устойчивость.


Может быть и так. Но вот замкнутой меня трудно назвать))

----------


## kalita

А про планшеты ни слова. Дискриминаторы!

----------

